# What to buy ?



## Spindoctor (20/3/18)

Hello all, I have had a few mods in the year that I have been vaping and I have grown board of my reuleaux 2/3 I am looking for something new. I run a cloud beast king so it needs to be 120W+ and I’m lookimg to spend R1000-1300 what do you guys recommend ?


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/

An absolute steal! And there shouldn't be overhang. On the limits of your power though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spindoctor (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/
> 
> An absolute steal! And there shouldn't be overhang. On the limits of your power though.



I have looked at it but if you recommend it I might consider it more closely


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Spindoctor said:


> I have looked at it but if you recommend it I might consider it more closely


They're fantastic mods. And if I'm not mistaken, at that price, they're about 50% off!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/18)

Why not try squonking !
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-geekvape-gbox-200w-tc-squonk-kit

U can also use the mod for ur cloud beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (20/3/18)

Asmodus Lustro


----------



## Raindance (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> They're fantastic mods. And if I'm not mistaken, at that price, they're about 50% off!


56% off the original of R2300.00. Hard to believe this special.

Regards


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-am-back-big-special-therion-133-dna200.t47729/
> 
> An absolute steal! And there shouldn't be overhang. On the limits of your power though.


+1 on this recommendation. Definitely a steal


----------

